# Why do we allow this to happen?



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

This is something that has been bugging me for years. Since I service mostly new homes, I am seeing more hack work that is water softener companies. 
These companies come in and cut and hook into the loop in the garage and tie in to the drain. I once saw a discharge line tied directly into the pipe with no ptrap and then duct taped so seal the pipe.
Other times there is no loop or drain so these companies dip up water and sewer lines and add what they need. This is where you see them shine!
Why the State Board doesn't crack down on this bravo Sierra is beyond me









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've seen it


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

That's total BS! These companies are charging 4k and up to do this and homeowners are paying it. Then they want to balk at a $100 service fee. There's a reason why we charge because we know the difference between treating water and protecting the public from ****e like this!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bugs me too. Same as appliance guys using saddle or needle valves. We can’t do that crap work per code, but they can. I wouldn’t want the liability!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I see hacked in water softeners all the time. I suggest to people that they complain. I have state pamphlets too I offer them. People can't be bothered. If you are there they will complain about something. If they already are on the phone with you about a bill they will complain. Some will write emails, some even call. Beyond that, most people are too lazy to actually seek recourse.

I was at a house where less than a year prior another company sent a guy who though it was okay to use schedule 20/corrugated pvc pipe for a vertical, where the fernco caused it to bend inward leaving a ~1/2" gap. She said it leaked since day one after the guy replaced that cast iron but it worked and they have a concrete walkout basement and it was by the roll door so the leaking schit water just ran outside. He also used an sdr tee at the bottom and DIDN'T GLUE IT. Not even primer.

She still had the bill, showed it to me, was roughly 1500$ which included some drain snaking and the TIME TO GET THOSE "PARTS". I gave her the number for the state agency she could call. She could have gotten that whole bill refunded because it was wrong from day one.

She didn't call. She did nothing about it at all. I know that because I went back several months later for a different issue. Some people are lazy.

YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171102/dba942b559c603f75e85afba9bb84161.jpg[/IMG? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rjbphd said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171102/dba942b559c603f75e85afba9bb84161.jpg[/IMG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk[/quote]Man this is so dumb. I'm surprised some damn lawyer hasn't thought to sue some of these companies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Man this is so dumb. I'm surprised some damn lawyer hasn't thought to sue some of these companies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lolz, that would require a slimy lawyer to actually pay his plumbing bill he renigged on so he could ask the plumber what exactly is against code lolliez

Lawyers, Idk, I almost fell in a cistern the other day. I was replacing some rotted cast iron where it came into the basement and had rotted in the wall. I finish up, and was picking up a heavy piece like 100lbs to bring to the van. As I tip it up I hear dirt falling into water. I was about to step onto a 1/2" THIN PIECE OF SLATE OVER A 12' DEEP CISTERN. I was pissed at the excavator for not marking it and yelled at him good when I saw him. He then tells me he found it much the same way. He told the lawyer who owned the house that it should be filled in with stone. The lawyer said no. Because who cares if someone falls in right as long as they can save some money on fill. 

The propane tank, ~80gallons, is on blocks about 4' away and needs to be replaced soon. The propane guy will probably back his pickup right onto the cistern and that will be the end of it.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> Lolz, that would require a slimy lawyer to actually pay his plumbing bill he renigged on so he could ask the plumber what exactly is against code lolliez
> 
> Lawyers, Idk, I almost fell in a cistern the other day. I was replacing some rotted cast iron where it came into the basement and had rotted in the wall. I finish up, and was picking up a heavy piece like 100lbs to bring to the van. As I tip it up I hear dirt falling into water. I was about to step onto a 1/2" THIN PIECE OF SLATE OVER A 12' DEEP CISTERN. I was pissed at the excavator for not marking it and yelled at him good when I saw him. He then tells me he found it much the same way. He told the lawyer who owned the house that it should be filled in with stone. The lawyer said no. Because who cares if someone falls in right as long as they can save some money on fill.
> 
> The propane tank, ~80gallons, is on blocks about 4' away and needs to be replaced soon. The propane guy will probably back his pickup right onto the cistern and that will be the end of it.


He's prob get out of it over some BS like the insurance covers that. Once notified tho he should be at fault. I mean damn there are lawyers who defend burglars who injure themselves in homes they are robbing! Whiskey tango foxtrot!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> He's prob get out of it over some BS like the insurance covers that. Once notified tho he should be at fault. I mean damn there are lawyers who defend burglars who injure themselves in homes they are robbing! Whiskey tango foxtrot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, she is literally the best lawyer in the county so I am sure she can get out of it. However, If I hear about it before a verdict, you can be damn sure someone is getting an anonymous tip.


----------

